# Chiggers !



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Never encountered these little bastards in Mi until this weekend on my new property in Oakland county. At first I thought they were spider bites until my partner in crime texted me " Do u by chance have any chigger bites? " We 1st encountered them 2 yrs ago in OH and thought we encountered bed bugs!!!
For those that don't know what a chigger bite is, they love to get between your socks and skin around your ankles and the bites are like mosquito bites with puss sacks and itch like a mofo..........


----------



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

Clear nail polish over the bites...should suffocate them eventually...used to deal with them during my army days at fort hood, texas.....they do itch boy!! Eventually will die off....


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I came across our first ever Tick this past summer. Had several get on my son & we saw several on a couple different occasions while scouting. Never did get bit. 

Well, my wife and I have been hiking since spring & we apparently brought one home. I kept waking up thinking something was *crawling on* me for several nights. I finally felt him on my thigh in the middle of the night & caught him with my index and thumb, went straight to the bathroom to get some light, opened my hand & there he was. 

Bad part was, I instantly knew where the *3 nasty bites came from* under my left arm pit. Really killer bites. Ended up in the Drs & on Meds for 3 weeks, Lyme disease, I don't-you don't want it.



Rico said:


> Never encountered these little bastards in Mi until this weekend on my new property in Oakland county. At first I thought they were spider bites until my partner in crime texted me " Do u by chance have any chigger bites? " We 1st encountered them 2 yrs ago in OH and thought we encountered bed bugs!!!
> For those that don't know what a chigger bite is, they love to get between your socks and skin around your ankles and the bites are like mosquito bites with puss sacks and itch like a mofo..........


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Got chiggers bad in NW Arkansas....bites/hives up/down ankles, feet, groin, armpits......took a couple of torturous weeks to heal....itching misery.
Pulled a dug-in, head-buried tick off the ball-sack too....dang that hurt.:yikes:


----------



## drenalin (Apr 21, 2012)

While stationed at Camp Lejune, NC I knew some marine combat veterans who would go into the field on training exercises with womans panty hose and clear nail polish...because of the chiggers. I may have been one of them


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

ST8 said:


> Clear nail polish over the bites...should suffocate them eventually...used to deal with them during my army days at fort hood, texas.....they do itch boy!! Eventually will die off....


Yup, I can testify to the Fort Hood chiggers. I still have several red scars 10" or so below my knees on each leg from those buggers. They used to get us right at the top of our boots where we bloused our fatigues. 

I hated those things. :rant:


----------



## Marsh hunter (Aug 9, 2013)

Never had a problem with them here, (knock on wood) however I had a few run ins with them hunting in Missouri and must say they are the worst thing you can run into in the woods. Had me itching like a bad addict.lol


----------

